

BodyKit – An API to the Human Body - jschwartz11
http://www.bodylabs.com/bodykit.html

======
WA
Here's an idea:

1\. Let people enter their measurements.

2\. Ask people to upload a photo of their face. Slap it as texture onto the
head.

3\. Do an animation: This is you, if you lose X pounds of weight / gain Y
pounds of muscle.

Let people save this and use for motivation.

There's something intriguing SEEING yourself transform in front of you. "This
is how you could look like" and it's tangible.

Maybe I should make an app for that :D

~~~
jre
I am working on an application that does something similar. The idea is to
create a 3D avatar using 3 pictures (front, side, back) of a person. Like
bodylabs, I also have a statistical model of a person (although not yet as
detailed as their), so transforming the person should be doable.

Here is a video of the current state of the app :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGVhvFLY4lQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGVhvFLY4lQ)

I want to fix a few rough edges before releasing a public alpha; I hope that
happens soon :)

------
ajaymehta
I'm hopeful that someday we'll be able to get measured once professionally,
and then input a code/set of measurements to order perfectly-fitting clothes,
glasses, shoes, etc online through different providers. That would be so cool.
Seems like this is a step towards that.

~~~
jschwartz11
Totally our vision as well. Check out
[http://woodiesclo.com/](http://woodiesclo.com/). They're using ShapeX right
now to let you do that!

~~~
publicfig
This is pretty different than what they were asking for though. I, at least,
wouldn't mind finding a professional/ scanner to measure me. It would be nice,
though, to have that information that multiple manufacturers work off of. That
way I can just send them my WhateverCompanyName measurements to the store and
they would have a size adjusting model that uses those measurements that could
be worked with to create my item.

------
robhack
Awesome! So, I'm trying to take my own measurements to see if the 3D model
would be accurate. I downloaded the PDF about measurements, but I find it not
specific enough. For example, chest girth: depending on how much air I got in
my lungs it changes a lot! I guess I should measure when it seems the most «
normal », but a little more information would be greatly appreciated (:

~~~
jschwartz11
Hey there. Great point! The body is always in flux, and that's why hand
measurements can be so imprecise (also due to general human error). I'd say
it's best to just take hand measurements in a 'normal' state (i.e. normal
chest breath, posture, etc.)

------
Raphmedia
You can do some funky stuff with it... !

[http://snag.gy/duLPz.jpg](http://snag.gy/duLPz.jpg)

------
koberstein
I thought that one's mind is the API to the human body.

~~~
mycroft-holmes
The mind is extremely limited in this context.

~~~
koberstein
How so?

~~~
mycroft-holmes
I have no way of knowing my hormone levels or various nutritional information.
Do I not have enough Vitamin D? Is my body low in zinc?

~~~
koberstein
I think the issue here is that we want to put our unique biological systems
into a mathematical framework. The mind already has a way of knowing what the
body needs, however, it doesn't provide a json feed. As a culture, I think we
need to get more in touch with our inner selves instead of seeking the aid of
an outside device.

------
Apofis
The website crashes both Chrome & Chromium (Will lock both of them up at the
same time, if I visit this website. I have to kill them.)

I don't understand... how can a website bring down two browsers if I access it
only from one?

------
handzhiev
I hope some day apps like this will consider the rest of the world that uses
the metric system.

~~~
jschwartz11
It does. Not sure where you were looking...

------
femto
How does this compare to MakeHuman?

[http://www.makehuman.org/](http://www.makehuman.org/)

------
kyberias
There are some serious small text font rendering issues on this page with
Windows+Chrome. Almost unreadable really.

------
impostervt
Seems very neat, but the page is killing my scrollwheel...

------
lavandinette
Sounds pretty awesome. Looking forward to this!

------
wildlogic
getting this message attempting to sign up -

SIGN UP FAILED, PLEASE TRY AGAIN.

~~~
wildlogic
More details, appears to have been possibly a doubletap -

reason: {status: "error", code: 214, name: "List_AlreadySubscribed",…} code:
214 error: "x@y.com is already subscribed to the list." name:
"List_AlreadySubscribed" status: "error"

